# 2007 Keystone Outback 23Krs



## kanpers (Jul 15, 2009)

Were upgrading to a 28-foot this spring. So were selling our Outback Kargoroo by Keystone model 23KRS toy hauler. This camper is equipped with gas/electric hot water and refrigerator/freezer. It is in like new condition and has the following options: ducted remote control AC, propane furnace, cook top inside and out, oven, microwave, AM/FM/CD player with inside and outside speakers, awning, TV antenna with power booster $14,000 or Best offer at this time. Located in South Eastern Wisconsin. half hour from Milwaukee 1 hour from Madison. Photos available


----------

